# method for learning Chinese



## Laiiieta

大家好！

I was looking for a word in Chinese to talk about a "learning method" of Chinese. Would it be 汉语学习办法? It sounds weird to me...

I would like to find an expression to talk about a method for learning Chinese (that is the system a teacher uses for teaching Chinese, the books, the materials, the way of teaching...). 

Please help! 

非常感谢！


----------



## fyl

方法 is better than 办法 here.


----------



## philchinamusical

Agree with @fyl . And we will usually put a "的" in the sentence. And in most of the case, the verb is always before its object.

So it is usually like:
学习汉语*的*方法, or
汉语*的*学习方法.


----------



## SuperXW

I agree. Just if the sentence is long, or you only want a short title of an article, 的 can be omitted, and the phrase becomes 汉语学习方法(Chinese-study methods).
If you want to emphases "one method" rather than "different methods", you can say 一种汉语学习方法, or 汉语的一种学习方法.


----------



## hx1997

Laiiieta said:


> I would like to find an expression to talk about a method for learning Chinese



学习汉语的方法 / 汉语学习方法 (for a learner)



Laiiieta said:


> the system a teacher uses for teaching Chinese, the books, the materials, the way of teaching...



汉语教学方法 (for a teacher)


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

you could use 理论,体系 if you emphasis the word system.

汉语教学理论
汉语教学理论体系


----------



## brofeelgood

Also 方式: 教学方式 / 学习方式.


----------



## Ghabi

学习法 is kind of idiomatic. I think it should be mentioned (hence 汉语学习法).


----------



## SimonTsai

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 汉语教学理论体系


I would doubt whether it is good enough in this case to be generally accepted.


----------



## philchinamusical

Ghabi said:


> 学习法 is kind of idiomatic. I think it should be mentioned (hence 汉语学习法)



"xx法" sounds more like "xx law/act" to me, like "基本法", or "交通法". I still prefer "方法" or "方式". In some cases when it's more about the detail of the methods, "手段" may be a better choice.


----------



## SimonTsai

@philchinamusical, we may make a joke of someone's sleeping in class by saying that it is 睡眠學習法.


----------



## philchinamusical

SimonTsai said:


> 睡眠學習法


You know what? When I was in university 20 some years ago, we did have an article in our English text book titled "Learn While You Sleep". And it became one of our excuses when we skipped classes just to have more sleep.


----------



## hx1997

I have no problem with 学习法. There's an article named 英文学习法 attributed to 林语堂.


----------



## yingmin

I actually don't think "汉语学习办法" sounds weird.
Perhaps it is grammatically incorrect, but me and my chinese friends totally understand it.


----------



## Ghabi

philchinamusical said:


> "xx法" sounds more like "xx law/act" to me, like "基本法", or "交通法".


xx法 for "xxx method" is idiomatic. 学习法 is no less idiomatic than 归纳法/演绎法/输入法/构词法 etc. It's what's actually used in book titles.


----------



## Laiiieta

Wow thanks a lot everybody! (I'm answering a bit late, but I could not leave this "unthanked" )

非常感谢！


----------

